# Key Post: Eating out in Lahinch/Ennis.



## sueellen (16 Jan 2002)

Holiday time almost here  and I'd greatly appreciate if somebody could suggest a few good places to eat in the area.

Many thanks


----------



## Banner (13 Jun 2002)

*Foodies guide to the Banner*

Hi again Lark

Lahinch itself:
Barrtra - excellent seafood.
Enzo's chips are excellent!

Liscannor

The mermaid restaurant is excellent.

If you go to Ballyvaughan 
go to Monk's Pub. Very good crab cakes and excellent chowder. Only drawback is that they don't do chips!
Whitethorn is also handy for lunches.

If you go to Ennis - well the world is your oyster:
Henry's Deli - best sambos anywhere in the country. Excellent coffee. Also homemade pizzas, icecreams and great soups and salads.
Town Hall - great pastries and the best coffee - very NY style. Also do lunches and dinners which are top class.
Jasmine Palace - excellent Chinese - pricey but very good air conditioned restaurant.
McCannys restaurant - excellent seafood.
Ennis gourment store - excellent also.
Halpinos restaurant - very good

So many places to eat so little time!


Gallaghers restaurant Bunratty (a bit out of your way perhaps) excellent seafood.

Cullinanes in Doolin is also very good.
Flappers in Tulla - very good.

You won't want to leave. Enjoy your stay in the Banner.


----------



## Lark (14 Jun 2002)

*Clare cuisine*

Hi Banner,

Many thanks for such a comprehensive list. It's tipped me firmly into holiday mode :smokin .


----------



## Red (14 Jun 2002)

*Holiday Forum*

Lark,

Great idea, I would love to get feedback on good/interesting holiday ideas both home and abroad.  

Breandan and other MOD's,

Could you consider a Holiday Forum.



By the way, I'm heading to Aighe, Ardara, Co Donegal for a week in August.  Does anyone have recommendations for restaurants or thoughts about things to do in the area.


----------



## Sammy (18 Jun 2002)

*Lahinch*

Lark,

Just came accross your latest post.
I agree with all of the eating out suggestions but would like to add a couple.
1. Black Oak outside Lahinch on the Milltown Malbay road. Food superb and service relaxed to slow.  In otherwords if you are in the mood for a top class meal plenty of time between courses to relax and have a chat this is a great place. You will definitely need to book well in advance which is a recommendation in itself.

2.  Byrnes Townhouse in Ennistymon (2 miles Ennis side of Lahinch.

I have been there only twice once with my family and once with 2 American Businessmen who had just spent 10 days in Europe (Paris, Madrid and Dusseldorf.)

Their collective verdict was better that anything they had encounered in Europe bar one resturaunt in Paris which they reckoned was not much if anything better than Byrnes Ennistymon but was twice as expensive.

The bill with the USA gentlemen came to £105 including a botle of wine and a couple of pints opf guinness.
This was last Sept so it was punts.

My own opinion is that it is definitely amoungst the best I have ever experianced.

You could try the early bird menu which is about 20% cheaper 5pm to 7pm I think.

Hope you have a good time in the locality and I look forward to your comments when you get back from holidays.
Make sure to visit Ennistymon which has the most beautifull shop fronts in Ireland and is totally unspoilt by development as yet anyway.


----------



## Sammy (22 Jul 2002)

*Lahinch*

Lark,

Any news from your trip to Lahinch ......... how was it.

Sammy


----------



## Lark (29 Jul 2002)

*Lahinch*

I tried both the Black Oak and Byrnes' and I'd give a big thumbs up to both. 

The menu was probably better in the Black Oak, especially if you like sea food. But Byrnes had a better less formal atmosphere. Its loacation in the centre of Ennistymon is certainly more welcoming than the Black Oak's bungalow on the side of a windswept hill.

We ate twice in Byrnes and once at the Black Oak, with the meal for two people including wine costing about €100, which was good value.

Having seen Lahinch's holiday villages at first hand, I was glad of the advice to look further afield for accommodation. We found a great place in the Board Failte guide just outside Liscannor which, despite being the usual bungalow, was really comfortable and was better equipped than my home! 

Rent for two weeks was €1,150, which wasn't bad when spread between myself, spouse, daughter and in-laws. 

There's a lot of nonsense talked about the expense of holidaying in Ireland. Sure it costs a fortune if you stay in hotels/B&B's and eat out all the time. But there are alternatives that don't involve spending your holiday behind the wheel.  

For a real unwind, you can't beat loading up the car and parking yourself in a rented house in the west for two weeks. 

And the advice received on AAM really helps to stear you in the right direction. Thanks everyone and let's keep up the pressure on the Boss for an Askaboutholidays forum.


----------



## Merrion (10 Jan 2007)

Hi - A few of us are heading to Ennis for a night in Feb and we are looking for somewhere to eat. 

Season 52 and Town Hall restaurant have been mentioned to me so I was wondering if they can be recommended by anyone and are they expensive. Any other suggestions are also appreciated


----------



## AJC (10 Jan 2007)

loughquinn said:


> Hi - A few of us are heading to Ennis for a night in Feb and we are looking for somewhere to eat.
> 
> Season 52 and Town Hall restaurant have been mentioned to me so I was wondering if they can be recommended by anyone and are they expensive. Any other suggestions are also appreciated


 
Are you looking for something quick cheap and cheerful or something more formal ?  Townhall (which is v good would fall into the latter)

There are several chinese & indian plus an italian and a thai. Is budget an issue ? (expensive in ennis would probably be quite cheap in Dublin)


----------



## Merrion (10 Jan 2007)

It's actually for a hen - so we would be looking for a nice meal somewhere. Budget wouldn't really be an issue - as you say its probably not as bad as Dublin.


----------



## jrewing (11 Jan 2007)

I can recommend both Town Hall and Seasons 52. For a hen, I would suggest Seasons 52, as the Town Hall can be a a little formal. I was in Sesasons 52 over the Christmas period, Eur 50 per head for starter, main, dessert and plenty of wine.

Jasmine Palace (near the Cathedral) is a good Chinese if you fancy that.


----------



## Merrion (11 Jan 2007)

Thanks a million jrewing - thats exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## poppy1 (11 Jan 2007)

you could stay in the templegate and eat the bar food there - its lovely
also the scilian does great food, season 52 mmmm service only ok and desserts very bad but main courses and starters yummy - just dont be in a rush!!!


----------



## Bramble (16 Feb 2007)

This advice is probably too late but just wanted to add that Zucchini is lovely. They're doing a deal at the moment with a 4 course meal, bottle of wine and cinema tickets for €35 per person.

Ate out in the (new) Knox's restaurant recently and found it good

Also, the Thai place on Parnell Street is yum!


----------



## Merrion (19 Feb 2007)

Thanks Bramble - you have just reminded me to provide a follow up on my post!!!

We ended up going to Seasons 52 during our stay in Ennis (there were 14 of us in total). The service was brilliant and the food outstanding (including the desserts!!!!!). I would definitely recommend them. Found them very reasonable price wise also.


----------



## Welfarite (19 Feb 2007)

Why don't ye go onto wikitravel site and add your experiences/comments to the Ennis section, now that you're in the mood?!


----------

